# Tarpon spin combo



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

That's a good set-up, but I'd bump up to Stadic 5000 for more line capacity. I normally spool with 30-pound braid.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I like that rod choice, but like Zika suggested, may want to move up to a 5000 series reel and 20 or 30 # braid. Check out the Daiwa SALTIST MQ5000D-H. I really like Daiwa products these days.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

I’ve got a St.Croix legend tournament inshore 8’ heavy spinning rod with a stella sw 6k. It’s really nice but wish I’d have saved the money and gone with a twin power or saragosa for the reel since I don’t use it that often.

I really like the legend tournament inshore rods.Like the reel seat and not-so-gaudy-color much better than the avid inshores but they’re nice too and cheaper.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

A 4000 for 100 lb. class fish is not the answer. If you prefer spinning over baitcasting or fly, a 6000/8000 sized reel is the move.


----------



## KyleCorey (Feb 3, 2018)

6000(Shimano size) minimum for migrating fish. If you fish passes then 8000 minimum. Fishing that light is not good for the fish. Opens opportunities for sharks and could over exhaust the fish with a long fight. 

Shimano Saragosas are a great option for tarpon. Very smooth and can withstand more than the stradic. 30-50lb braid depending on reel and situation.
Teramar 8' XXH is the "tarpon rod" for that model.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

I have two setups for big fish or fish in heavy cover. 1) Van Staal VR75 w/30lb braid on a 7' G Loomis IMX-Pro 844SF 2) Penn Slammer 3 5500 w/30lb braid on a 7' Bulls Bay Brute Force 2040-S


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

I fish multiple versions of the teramars for tarpon. Teramars have a soft tip and I’d recommend bumping up to a heavy 8ft teramar and the 5000 Stradic as it’s the same
Size as the 4000 with a larger spool. Probably go with 25 lbs power pro 

I’d personally bump it up but so you know you have the power if you hook into a different weight class +100# fish. Your combo does sound about right if you want a lighter set up for casting artificials lures at smaller tarpon all day long.

Like stated above if you plan on fishing for tarpon from the pass or bridges and using live bait for migrating tarponduring tarpon season you have to go 8k with xxl teramar


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

8ft Teramar XH is the classic beach rod for crab slinging.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone use Crowder rods?


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Does anyone use Crowder rods?


Crowder's are great rods! ...


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Gaudy said:


> I have two setups for big fish or fish in heavy cover. 1) Van Staal VR75 w/30lb braid on a 7' G Loomis IMX-Pro 844SF 2) Penn Slammer 3 5500 w/30lb braid on a 7' Bulls Bay Brute Force 2040-S


Those imx pro blues are really nice rods. They just came out with an 8’ and 7’11” spinning models not too long ago.

If those were available when I was purchasing I’d have gone with one of those over the st.Croix legend tournament 8’. Really like the moderate fast action of the imx pro blue’s.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

4000 stradic way to small. That’s more appropriate for snook and redfish. 5000 I would consider light for tarpon 6000 would be best for what you mentioned. Can’t imagine fighting a 100 lb tarpon on my 4000 stradic😮


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Van Staal VS150SXP, 60 lb PowerPro, Seeker Super Seeker SS 870-7' S.


----------

